# Suche gutes Sound-Prog



## Meik (11. Juni 2002)

Also ich suche ein gutes Prog mit dem man Sounds gut bearbeiten kann z. B. muss ich das Rauschen rausfiltern, schneiden können, töne verändern usw.


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Juni 2002)

Cool Edit, eins der schlankesten und dabei leistungsfähigsten Programme ist kürzlich in der Version 2.0 rausgekommen. Bei http://www.syntrillium.com gibt's ne Demo.

Kaprolactam


----------



## Meik (11. Juni 2002)

*ne*

also das fand ich nicht so krass, gibt es nich noch was anderes ?


----------



## Kaprolactam (11. Juni 2002)

Schau's dir nochmal genauer an. In der Peisklasse gibt's nix besseres.


----------



## x-Reality (14. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ich kann dir nur Steinberg Wavelab 4.0 empfehlen. Es ist meiner Meinung nach das beste aber wohl auch etwas teuer. Wenn du soviel Geld hast dann kauf es dir.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. Juni 2002)

...obwohl auch etwas sehr teuer...


----------



## knulp (3. August 2002)

Ich weiß zwar nicht so genau, ob das Programm jetzt genau das richtige ist, aber egal. Ich habe in der letzten "PC-Audio" über ein Programm gelesen, womit man wohl schneiden kann und so. es heißt "MP3 Butcher" und kostet 20 € (wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Wo du das jetzt findest und den Testbericht genauso musst du selbst rausfinden - ich weiß es nicht.


----------

